# Look 486 Questions



## lookfan486 (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi guys,

First of all I'm glad to be here and this is my first post! I have a few questions and I hope you guys will be able to point me in the right direction! Also, I apologize for being a little noobish, I'm slightly new to the amateur cycling world.

Here's my story, in short. I inherited a Look 486 frame circa 2001-2002 ( I deducted this by reading through a lot of forums and figuring out I have one of the really early HSC forks - revision 2 or 3, probably.). The frame is in very good condition, save for the few usual dents and scratches. When I got this frame, the biggest problem I saw was that the rear derailleur hanger was bent and snapped in two (it came separate from the frame). 

Here are my questions:

1. Where on earth can I get a rear derailleur hanger and screws? 

I have tried contacting Look support through their websites but never got any answer. I have tried shopping around but all the online retailers that I have tried to contact told me that the part was discontinued and/or not in stock. As I have read around, the go-to person for Look bikes and parts on this forum is a certain user named "chas". I have also tried to contact him but got no answer. 

2. What type of BB is compatible with the frame?

There are no technical documents on Look's site about the frame and as I read around I got really confused about all the different types of BBs, threads, dimensions, etc. Going to local bike shops was a total bust because in my country road cycling is very much just starting to catch on, all the shops and mechanics are almost exclusively specialized in mountain bikes and cringe when they see my frame.

3. Is it theoretically safe to ride such an old frame?

As I mentioned before, i'm a noob and I've read neverending pages of threads regarding the decay and limited life spans of carbon composite materials used in bike manufacture. I would like to hear the opinion of people who have had this bike for years (or others from Look or similar) and if and how their experience riding them has changed over time.

Well, for now, this is pretty much it. I would like to thank you in advance and am looking forward to reading your opinions.

Cheers!


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey there 486,
1-Find a authorized Look dealer in your area and visit the store (perhaps you can take the frameset in there with you)
2-Pretty sure it's a 68mm or standard English
3-When you use words like "dents and scratches" I shut my mouth. Refer to (1) again and ask them to take a close look / inspection of the frame before you drop money into this. Chances are you got yourself a sweet ride. As for Look responding to your inquires, I wouldn't hold my breath. They tend to be slow or dismissive all together. Usually dealers do the warranty items. There is a couple of on line store which carry Look aftermarket items, someone else will be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## lookfan486 (Jun 25, 2013)

cantride55 said:


> Hey there 486,
> 1-Find a authorized Look dealer in your area and visit the store (perhaps you can take the frameset in there with you)
> 2-Pretty sure it's a 68mm or standard English
> 3-When you use words like "dents and scratches" I shut my mouth. Refer to (1) again and ask them to take a close look / inspection of the frame before you drop money into this. Chances are you got yourself a sweet ride. As for Look responding to your inquires, I wouldn't hold my breath. They tend to be slow or dismissive all together. Usually dealers do the warranty items. There is a couple of on line store which carry Look aftermarket items, someone else will be able to point you in the right direction.


Hey cantride55!

Thank you very much for your reply! 

1. The problem with that is that is that the closest dealer is about 2000 km away. I live in Romania and as I mentioned in my first post it's really really difficult to find a mechanic here that knows what he's talking about regarding pro road bikes / frames.

2. Upon measuring (very imprecise due to lack of proper tools) I found it to be around that number but I've read that there are also 70mm BB shells and god knows I'm confused about which fits...

3. I apologize for not being more specific. When I'm saying dents I'm referring to superficial chipping of the superior layer of paint and lacquer on the right chain stay close to the BB and at the top of the seat tube where the collar is. Other than that some minor scratches, it was well maintained. No way of getting it checked any time soon. 

Thanks once again for your reply and I look forward to reading more opinions!


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey again,
Chas moved on to other adventures. Justin took over from Chas and may be able to help though being with Look usa I'm not sure how much. Ask anyways, can't hurt.
If you can find a used/ old 68 mm b.b. I think it will fit. I doubt Look ever used 70mm Italian b.b but again, I am not 100% sure.
Others here may have better/ more informative suggestions. Keep the faith and try Justin...you can find his contact info in the Look forum. He post's there from time to time.


----------



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

Derailleur hanger can be bought here: Fisher Outdoor Leisure Ltd : 'LOOK Rear Derailleur Hanger (fits KG 486)'


----------



## lookfan486 (Jun 25, 2013)

ChristianB said:


> Derailleur hanger can be bought here: Fisher Outdoor Leisure Ltd : 'LOOK Rear Derailleur Hanger (fits KG 486)'


ChristianB,

Thanks for your reply! The product is unavailable unfortunately. 



> Unavailable ProductThe product you requested is currently not available.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Justin hasn't answered in weeks..

I'm really starting to lose faith here...


----------



## OrenPerets (Feb 22, 2006)

don't dispare...

that look is a fine frame... well worth the efforts.

look here
Derailleur hanger, Mech hanger, Dropout bicycle, Gear hanger, Bash guard - Pilo CNC. Look
(it should look as the one here ->) Look LOOK Rear Derailleur Hanger (fits KG 486): Amazon.co.uk: Sports & Outdoors
Look Rear Derailleur Hanger (fits KG 486) - Look from Swinnerton Cycles UK

call look. it is worth the trouble.

Oren


----------

